# My blood tests - welcome comments



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi girls,


I am almost 44 and just got my bloods back in advance of going abroad for IVF. I don't have a fertility doctor to comment until I sign up ( either to gennet or reprofit most likely) 
So I would welcome your advice or comments about my results - 


Amh 2.6
Fsh 3.9
Estradiol 1847
Lh 7.95
Tsh .65


Thanks so much☺☺


E xx


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Estella

Your AMH is similar to mine and I had a decent response. You're FSH is better than mine was. Can't remember the rest of my blood work results. 

Based on my experience you seem good to go. But you'll need an RE for a proper qualified response and advice.

Best of luck


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Estella

Well done on getting your bloods ready ahead of your IVF treatment abroad.

The following is a good site to understand your results better but bear in mind that these only give part of the picture http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

Hope it helps and best of luck with your cycle!
X

/links


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much mummywalnut and girl solo. I am trying to get an appointment abroad so they are looking for bloods first.
My Estradiol is incredibly high which (from googling like crazy) is not good news. it means an estrogen dominance and false FSH results as High estradiol suppresses FSH.
Trying to figure out how to lower estrogen. There are loads of dietary things like cut dairy/coffee/alcohol and I am trying to also I do need to lose about 2 stone! But I think until I lower this I'm not a great candidate.
Mummywalnut - how are you doing with your blasts, what clinic are you with and how old are you?
Girlsolo best of luck with this cycle, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

E xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Estella,

You didn't mention what day of your cycle you had the blood test. Was it Day 1, 2 or 3?  If your test wasn't on one of these days then it may be worth re-doing.  As you've found your estradiol (E2) is really high which is why I ask which day in your cycle the blood test was done. 

I had high E2 (Day 1: 305, Day 2: 524) before starting my first 2 cycles. My clinic really wanted the E2 level to be below 200? They also checked to see if any follicles had estrogen in them as it could impact their growth as the drugs could target those rather than perhaps lesser developed follicles hence delaying the start of treatment.  In the end my clinic put me on the Pill the month before which essentially suppressed E2.

By the time of egg collection my E2 was over 5,000 and equally reading on Google didn't give me any comfort as it seemed that high E2 could be an indicator of poor egg quality.

I recently had my levels checked and the E2 was at the lowest I'd seen it without the Pill.  Since my last cycle I've gone gluten free and had weekly fertility reflexology along with upping my vitamins to include Evening Primrose Oil, Omega 3, 6, 9, and CQ-10. The increase in vitamins came about from getting my hair analysed.  I can't confirm which if any of these things have helped with lowering my E2 level but hopefully this may give you some other ideas to investigate. 

Wishing you lots of luck.

D xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Dinky Minky, It was day 3 bloods.
Good tips,  although i've read EPO promotes estrogen? Well done on reducing your E2!!


I have read progesterone cream helps plus a supplement called DIM.


Good luck with everything, looking forward to seeing how ou get on next xxx


----------

